# ProRaw Support



## mcasan (Dec 14, 2020)

Today Apple released updates for MacOS, IOS, and iPadOS that include the ability for iPhone 12 Pro and Pro Max units to capture images in the new ProRaw format.   Apple's Photos app was updated to handle that format.

So that begs the question, when will we see PR support ProRaw?   Hopefully in the next dot release.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 14, 2020)

mcasan said:


> .
> 
> So that begs the question, when will we see PR support ProRaw? Hopefully in the next dot release.


Adobe has been issuing updates on a 2 month or so interval V10.1 came out just this month. So don’t expect anything before February 2021.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcasan (Dec 15, 2020)

Supposedly the file is a DNG and if so, it theory those images could be processed now.   Anyone tried it?   Are we already good to go?


----------



## mcasan (Dec 15, 2020)

Info from Apple about ProRaw.    It is a DNG.....but is there any compatibility issues?    I guess I will not be able to find out personally until Christmas.   

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT211965


----------



## mcasan (Dec 23, 2020)

The link is from Gentlemen Coders which is led by the former head of Apple's Aperture development team.  I think part of the message is that while a ProRaw image inside a DNG file format, it is not a dng file like those from DSLRs or dedicated mirrorless cameras.    So the processing tools for these file might need to be more/different.

Let's hope when Adobe updates the photo apps for Apple Silicon, they also fully support all the possibilities of ProRaw dng files. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LguSpnDoShM


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 23, 2020)

It's a DNG, not "a ProRaw image inside a DNG file format", and is like other DNG files. The only difference is that Apple have taken advantage of DNG's long-established ability to include non-standard data. With their track record, I'd expect it to be proprietary.


----------



## mcasan (Dec 23, 2020)

If it is proprietary, one would assume Apple would share that with their friends at Adobe under NDA.    Gentlemen Codes seems to have a decent grip on the ProRaw format and possibilities.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2020)

mcasan said:


> If it is proprietary, one would assume Apple would share that with their friends at Adobe under NDA. Gentlemen Codes seems to have a decent grip on the ProRaw format and possibilities.



DNG is based upon the TIFF/EP6 standard. Many other file formats like NEF and CR2 are also based upon the same Standard. DNG is an open extensible standard and as such would be parsable into parts that would describe the data block and encapsulate the data block. 
If it is entirely proprietary like NEFs or CR2s then it is proprietary and might not be completely DNG which is an open standard. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Les T (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm trying to understand the following:
I take a ProRaw image on my iPhone 12 Pro. I make no adjustments to it in the iOS photo editor.

I open Lightroom on my iPhone.  An  auto-import is done and the ProRaw image is in LR. It recognises it as a DNG.
The image does not look like the original in my camera roll.  I'm guessing that there are adjustments being made on the camera roll version by the camera app which LR can not "see" in the DNG file. Compared to the LR version the camera roll image has lowered highlights and enhanced shadows.

Do we know if this will  be resolved by Adobe with an update to LR at some point in the future?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2020)

This is not IMO a bug.  The image that you see is not a RAW image but an RGB image. Both in the iPhone Photos App and the Lightroom App.  Both apps convert the RAW to RGB (pixels) and use their processing engine to render the image to the viewer.   Thias is the reason for the difference in renderings.    You could take that small RAW image into any other RAW processor and it would render a different RGB image based upon the processing capabilities of that App.


----------



## Les T (Dec 28, 2020)

clee01l said:


> This is not IMO a bug.  The image that you see is not a RAW image but an RGB image. Both in the iPhone Photos App and the Lightroom App.  Both apps convert the RAW to RGB (pixels) and use their processing engine to render the image to the viewer.   Thias is the reason for the difference in renderings.    You could take that small RAW image into any other RAW s and it would render a different RGB image based upon the processing capabilities of that App.


Hi Cletus,
You are right, should have remembered that raw processing is not a standard. 

However I think that only part of my question is answered. What I gather from the YouTube video above is that Apple has used Local Tone Mapping within the ProRaw files. My understanding is that Apple has done this using the agreed DNG standard. Raw Power has enhanced their product to take advantage of this extra data. 

Hence my question is : Does anyone know if Adobe have any plans to do the same.

I've been editing using Apple's Photos app, all  be it on my small iPhone screen, and the auto setting produces some nice images. Handling highlights and shadows very well.  I've not found it easy in to replicate the effect with the ProRaw file in LR.  But that's another issue altogether.  

The down side to the Photo app is that it makes skin tones  look waxy in some conditions.

Regards,
    Les


----------



## mariah1902 (Dec 29, 2020)

Can you please tell me what is pro raw format?. If 1 phone 12 series would able to capture pro raw then will I phone 11 would also be able to do that?. I hope I would also get this update as I am an I phone 11 user and photos are not that good as that of 12 of course so if pro raw is available in 12 it should be available n 11 too. Does anybody no about this?. I really need to know as I would not be able to purchase 12 at least at this moment,


----------



## clee01l (Dec 29, 2020)

mariah1902 said:


> Can you please tell me what is pro raw format?. If 1 phone 12 series would able to capture pro raw then will I phone 11 would also be able to do that?. I hope I would also get this update as I am an I phone 11 user and photos are not that good as that of 12 of course so if pro raw is available in 12 it should be available n 11 too. Does anybody no about this?. I really need to know as I would not be able to purchase 12 at least at this moment,


ProRAW is a new camera file format available in the latest iPhone 12  devices.   It is not available in older iPhones.


----------

